# xdm does not show the login window



## agioffe (Jul 30, 2009)

Dear Colleagues,

I have a number of terminals, and old server, and a new server. The terminals run FreeBSD 5.3 (i386), X Window System Version 6.9.0, and so does the old server, while the new server runs FreeBSD 7.2 (amd64), X.Org X Server 1.6.0. The terminals are started with the following line in their /etc/ttys:
> X -indirect myserver
and I wish the xdm from the server to provide the chooser, and then launch a login window, as usual. 

With the old server this works flawlessly, the chooser lists several servers that are successfully chosen by the users at the terminals. But something is wrong with thenew one: the chooser is launched, but after a server is chosen, the screen goes dark for a while and returns for the chooser, i.e. the login window never comes up!

That is what the xdm writes in its log:


```
dolphin!root:~ >l /var/log/xdm.log 
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "vela.xxx.ru:0.0".
Cannot connect to xdm
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "vela.xxx.ru:0.0".
Cannot connect to xdm
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "vela.xxx.ru:0.0".
Cannot connect to xdm
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "vela.xxx.ru:0.0".
XIO:  fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server "vela.xxx.ru:0.0"
      after 261 requests (261 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
dolphin!root:~ >
```

Here dolphin is the new server, and vela -- a terminal.
I am not sure, that this is the reason, as the
Xlib says this with some other applications, and this does not keep them from running well.

Any ideas?

Thank You in advance!
Alexandre.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2009)

You can ignore the Xlib messages, these indicate that Xlib has XGE support but xserver doesn't. It won't have much impact and everything should still work fine.

The real error is the "cannot connect to xdm" and "XIO; Resource temporarily unavailable" messages. 

How did you start xdm on the server? Also note that by default xdm will not listen on any ports.


----------



## agioffe (Aug 1, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can ignore the Xlib messages, these indicate that Xlib has XGE support but xserver doesn't. It won't have much impact and everything should still work fine.
> 
> The real error is the "cannot connect to xdm" and "XIO; Resource temporarily unavailable" messages.
> 
> How did you start xdm on the server? Also note that by default xdm will not listen on any ports.



For the test case I start the xdm by directly typing [cmd=]/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon -debug 1[/cmd].
It listens on port 177.

Another important thing to mention is that if I start on ther terminal indirect X from the old server, and choose the new one via the chooser (provided by the old one in this case!), I can successfully login to the new server on the terminal. Thus, I conclude that the problem is somewhere in starting up the login window after the chooser. The old server does it normally, but the new one doesn't with the abovementioned error.


----------

